
A Healthy Foundation: Tips for Better Physical Shape at Work - omarish
https://tech.lendinghome.com/a-healthy-foundation-d0ba70bd8a16#.u1gep25es
======
mattmarcus
Hey everyone, I wrote this post for the LendingHome blog. I hope you all find
it helpful!

It can be difficult to distill comprehensive tips for body health into a short
post, so feel free to post any questions you might have. I'd be happy to make
recommendations or clarify any points from the post. :)

